# Most Incompetent State Board - Share Your Gripes



## Hakky (Jan 29, 2013)

Share your tales of laziness, cluelessness, and other complaints about state engineer boards here!!

My complaint is regarding Rhode Island. I'm nearly 3 MONTHS into a licensure application by comity. Application and NCEES Record were sent first week of November 2012. Mid-December I still hadn't heard anything, so I call. Whoa, big mistake!! The lady ranted about how if she could ever get off the phone, she could get the letters sent out. Ok, then.

The next week I get a letter, saying my application had been approved. They want another $150 to issue the license, and that I have to respond within 30 days (oh, the irony!). So I send the check right after New Years. End of last week, I still haven't heard anything, so I call again. I get another rant about how she has 50 of these piled up on her desk, waaaa waaaa waaaaaaaaa!!!! Oh no, you have to do 50 things?!! Better hire 3 more people to help you out.

I have received NH and ME also by comity, and it didn't take more than 2 or 3 weeks. So, for the purpose of this thread, I say Rhode Island sucks the most.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm not saying that certain states don't have issues, but many states have board memebers that are members of this forum. The ones I have talked to have been very helpful and informative. I would hate to do them a dis-service and speak badly of folks that I have no idea what limitations or restrictions they have on what they can/can not approve. We are a professional group and running down the offices that regulate us somehow doesn't seem appropriate. Please feel free to rant, it seems like you got the short end of the stick on your app...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 29, 2013)

There's a difference between the "board" and board members. My dad was on the Kentucky board for several years, but all of the paperwork and money shuffling was handled by staff members. The staff for the Kentucky board are really quick about things, and nice if you call them about something. But I take no offense at people bitching about lazy board staff members.


----------



## willsee (Jan 30, 2013)

Kentucky...great

Illinois...not so much

Only states I've dealt with


----------



## Bean PE (Feb 21, 2013)

I turned in a guy for stamping plans with a license that expired ten years prior. edit: Just looked in to it again, he ignored the investigation, admitted he had been practicing unlicensed for ten years, and they let him off with a $275 fine and a letter telling him not to do it again. Colorado. Ridiculous.

A different state fined him $300 for failing to inform them he was facing disciplinary actions in another state.


----------

